# Not pets, but interesting anyway



## squatting dog (Dec 7, 2021)

Photographer Renatas Jakaitis captured this unintended moment when three fallow-deer were walking along a path and the sound of her camera caught their attention. Like an optical illusion, the deer appeared as one body with three almost identical heads.


----------



## Trila (Dec 11, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Photographer Renatas Jakaitis captured this unintended moment when three fallow-deer were walking along a path and the sound of her camera caught their attention. Like an optical illusion, the deer appeared as one body with three almost identical heads.
> 
> View attachment 197897


That is amazing!! ❤


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 12, 2021)

Nah. The camera does not lie. 
That is a photo of a drydra, the deer equivalent of the more famous hydra.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 15, 2021)

This big gal was on a tour this morning......took these pics from my driveway.
She first came from the north.....heading down to the lake, which is just a little bit from my place.
Was hoping she wasn't going onto the lake, for we've had so much nice weather, not sure the thickness of the ice.
I'm assuming the car following her were the owners.  This was 8:15 this morning.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 15, 2021)

Who says country towns are boring......excitement or what.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Photographer Renatas Jakaitis captured this unintended moment when three fallow-deer were walking along a path and the sound of her camera caught their attention. Like an optical illusion, the deer appeared as one body with three almost identical heads.
> 
> View attachment 197897


Santa's new weapon in the fight against global warming reduces methane by 66%.


----------

